# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Kinh nghiệm du lịch Lào: Những địa điểm mua sắm nổi tiếng tại Lào

## Meoluoi9x

Mua sắm cũng là một phần không thê thiếu trong mỗi chuyến đi. Có thể xem mua sắm khi đi du lịch là một phần văn hóa của người Việt chúng ta, mua để làm đồ dùng, để kỷ niệm chuyến đi, để làm quà cho bạn bè và người thân. Bạn có thể tham khảo một số thông tin dưới đây để tích lũy thêm kinh nghiệm khi mua sắm tại Lào.

*Viêng Chăn*

Lào là một điểm đến tuyệt vời cho những ai quan tâm đến hàng thủ công mỹ nghệ và đồ cổ, và Viêng Chăn là nơi tốt nhất để làm điều đó. Ngoài ra Viêng Chăn cũng là nơi nổi tiếng với các sản phẩm dệt may, đồ trang sức…

*1. Chợ Sáng*

Chợ Sáng là trung tâm thương mại lớn và nổi tiếng nhất tại Viêng Chăn. Mở cửa từ rất sớm, hàng hóa đa dạng phong phú, có cả hàng hóa từ Thái Lan và Việt Nam. Bạn có thể tìm thấy ở đây tất cả các mặt hàng có ở Viêng Chăn từ hàng thủ công mỹ nghệ, đồ trang sức, sản phẩm dệt may. Việc trao đổi mua bán cũng rất dễ dàng, chỉ cần ra hiệu bạn cũng sẽ mua được món hàng mình muốn, hơn thế nữa có đến 80% người bán hàng ở đây biết tiếng Việt. Cũng như ở Việt Nam, mua sắm ở các chợ của Lào nói chung bạn nên trả giá.

*2. Phố Samsenthai, Panggkam và Setthathirat*

Đây là những con đường tập trung rất nhiều các cửa hàng thủ công mỹ nghệ. Với số lượng phong phú và chủng loại đa dạng, mang phong cách hiện đại lẫn truyền thống, làm bất ngờ tất cả những ai quan tâm đến những sản phẩm này. Samsenthai cũng là con đường có nhiều cửa hàng bán đồ trang sức, chủ yếu làm từ vàng và bạc, rất quyến rũ và lạ mắt.

*Xieng Khuang*

Cũng giống như những trung tâm mua sắm ở những địa phương khác trong cả nước. Ở Xieng khuang, bạn sẽ dễ dàng tìm thấy các khu chợ và cửa hàng buôn bán các mặt hàng nữ trang, đồ thủ công mỹ nghệ, vải lụa Lào…

*1. Chinese market
*
Chợ là một tòa nhà cao 2 tầng, nơi cung cấp các mặt hàng lưu niệm phong phú được làm từ nhựa và chất dẻo, tuy nhiên bạn cũng có thể tìm thấy các mặt hàng được làm từ vàng và bạc. Các sản phẩm thủ công mỹ nghệ, vải lụa, nữ trang cũng được bày bán nơi đây.

*2. Fresh market*

Fresh Market là nơi cung cấp những loại trái cây tươi nhập khẩu, hiếm có ở Lào. Đặc biệt, tại khu chợ này bạn sẽ tìm thấy những “cao lương” của vùng Xieng Khuang, đó là những hàng khô bao gồm món thịt nok aen dawng lên men và món nấm hét wái.



Fresh Market
*Savanakhet*

Là trung tâm kinh tế lớn thứ 2 của Lào, Savanakhet là nơi có rất nhiều khu đô thị sầm uất, các khu chợ tấp nập người bán, người mua và du khách. Sản phẩm ở đây cũng phong phú đa dạng, nhiều mặt hàng nhập khẩu, miễn thuế với giá cả rất phải chăng.

*1. Chợ Savanxay*

Chỉ cách bến xe trung tâm khoảng 100 mét, chợ Savanxay là một địa điểm tham quan mua sắm rất thú vị và được nhiều du khách ghé thăm. Ngoài các mặt hàng thường thấy ở các chợ như thực phẩm tươi sống và thịt, khu ẩm thực của chợ cũng rất nổi tiếng với các món ăn ngon đặc sản Lào. Điểm thu hút du khách nhất của ngôi chợ này là các mặt hàng lưu niệm phong phú và đa dạng, các quầy hàng thủ công mỹ nghệ với những sản phẩm tinh xảo và lạ mắt, các sản phẩm dệt may thổ cẩm, bông sợi với những hoa văn độc đáo truyền thống Lào.

*2. Cửa hàng miển thuế Dao Heuang*

Là nơi cung cấp rất nhiều mặt hàng miễn thuế với giá cả hợp lý gồm các mặt hàng như socola, rượu, thuốc lá, xì gà Cu ba, cà phê, các sản phẩm điện gia dụng. Hàng thủ công mỹ nghệ, vải lụa và đồ trang sức cũng dễ dàng tìm thấy nơi đây.

*3. Chợ Singapore*

Gồm một tòa nhà 4 tầng, chợ Singapore là ngôi chợ lớn nhất Savanakhet. Hàng hóa ở đây chủ yếu được nhập từ các nước Thái Lan, Trung Quốc, Việt Nam với chủ yếu là các thực phẩm tươi sống và vật dụng gia đình.

*Luang Prabang*

Giống như Viêng Chăn, Luang Prabang cũng nổi tiếng với các mặt hàng thủ công mỹ nghệ, các sản phẩm nghệ thuật, dệt may và đồ trang sức

*1. Chợ đêm Luang Prabang*

Khách du lịch tới Luang Prabang không chỉ háo hức muốn chiêm ngưỡng các chùa hay cố cung hoàng gia mà họ còn có một tò mò khác, đó là chợ đêm Luang Prabang. Phố đêm Luang Prabang cổ kính tĩnh lặng bao nhiêu thì chợ đêm Luang Prabang trái ngược hẳn, sôi động, náo nhiệt bấy nhiêu. Ngay từ 4 giờ chiều, hàng hóa đã được tập kết về từ khắp nơi. Tại đây du khách tha hồ chọn lựa các mặt hàng từ vải Lào, túi, áo, đồ bạc Lào trang sức, bạc lưu niệm đến tượng Phật bằng đồng hay tranh giấy, gỗ vẽ hình Phật, hình sư hành hương… Giá cả tại đây thường không ổn định và chuyện mặc cả, đắt, rẻ như là một phần vốn có tại chợ đêm này.



Chợ đêm Luang Prabang
*2. Kopnoi*

Nằm trong Ban Apha, bên cạnh núi Phousi và con sông Nam Kham, Kopnoi nổi tiếng với các sản phẩm sản xuất thủ công từ nguyên liệu tự nhiên. Bao gồm quần áo, nữ trang, vải lụa, phụ kiện và hương liệu.

*3. Lisa Regale*

Lisa Regale là một chuỗi các cửa hàng trải khắp từ Wat Khily đến gần Wat Xieng Thong, chuyên cung cấp các sản phẩm quần áo, vải vóc tơ lụa mang đậm phong cách truyền thống của Lào, và cả những sản phẩm kết hợp phong cách Châu Âu.

*Champasak*

Như tất cả các thành phố khác của Lào, các trung tâm thương mại chính của Champasak ngoài là nơi cung cấp các thực phẩm gia dụng còn là nơi bày bán những mặt hàng lưu niệm đặc trưng của Lào như dệt lụa, đồ trang sức, và đồ cổ.

*1. Chợ sáng Paske*

Cũng giống như chợ Sáng ở thủ đô Viêng Chăn, chợ ở Paske cũng được mở cửa từ rất sớm và là trung tâm thương mại, mua sắm chính của thành phố này. Chỉ cách trung tâm thành phố 200m, chợ sáng Paske cung cấp trái cây, rau quả và các thực phẩm gia đình. Chợ cũng tấp nập người bán người mua và du khách với các mặt hàng quần áo, đồ thủ công, đồ trang sức, gia dụng… Các quán ăn, cà phê phục vụ ăn uống cũng được tìm thấy nơi đây.

*2. Dao Heuang*

Nằm trên quốc lộ 13, gần cầu Nhật Bản bắc qua sông Mekong, chợ mới này là nơi cung cấp tất cả mọi thứ mà người dân và du khách có thể mua được tại Champasak. Chợ được tổ chức, phân chia theo từng khu vực rất vệ sinh cà dễ dàng cho khách hàng tìm kiếm mua sắm từ khu quần áo, khu hàng lưu niệm đến khu thực phẩm.



Dao Heuang
*Quà lưu niệm*

Nước Lào anh em gần gũi, đến Lào du lịch là một việc rất dễ dàng và thường xuyên của nhiều người và việc mua sắm ở đây cũng vậy. Hàng hóa lưu niệm đã trở nên quen thuộc với chúng ta. Bạn nên đến các chợ và các cửa hàng miễn thuế, nhiều nhất là tại các cửa khẩu, giá cả ở đây rẻ hơn nhiều so với những chỗ khác và hàng hóa cũng phong phú đa dạng. Mua sắm tại các chợ, bạn nên trả giá vì giá cả không ổn định, mỗi người bán một giá. Bạn cũng phải để ý đến số lượng vì các cửa hàng miễn thuế thường chỉ cho một người mua một số lượng hàng hóa hạn chế, và cả những món đồ mà hải quan không cho mang về. Các hàng lưu niệm tại Lào mà bạn nên mua là đồ thủ công mỹ nghệ; khăn, quần áo thổ cẩm; đồ trang sức bằng đồng hoặc bạc.




Sưu tầm từ Internet

*Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo thêm* *Tp.Hồ Chí Minh - Lào - Tp.Hồ Chí Minh (5 ngày 4 đêm) - Giá 13.900.000 VNĐ/Khách* - *Tp.Ho Chi Minh - Lao - Tp. Ho Chi Minh (5 ngay 4 dem) - Gia 13.900.000 VNĐ/Khach

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại tour du lịch Lào - tour du lich Lao

Cùng khám phá du lịch Lào - du lich Lao*

----------

